# Colson Snaptank on the bay



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352313340686


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2018)

Cool but too fragged for the cash plus shipping honestly it looks kinda worked over but complete. Crash damage is a concern on other parts but the tank looks great, and neat badge. If in person I'd be at five or six hundred.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 24, 2018)

My old bike. Tru Test was a Phily department store, that bike spent a long time in the Philly area.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> My old bike. Tru Test was a Phily department store, that bike spent a long time in the Philly area.



Thought it looked familiar.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice complete survivor. I’d pay proper money for the rear carrier and turkey wing guard. (I know it won’t be parted, but wishing is free...)


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 24, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> My old bike. Tru Test was a Phily department store, that bike spent a long time in the Philly area.



I was shocked to see this and the blue Elgin I sold you in his listings.  I thought these were in your permanent collection. https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 24, 2018)

You mean the green elgin[emoji13]. That was the plan but got a kid on the way and some loans to pay off so I had to be responsible...

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

